# ظاهرة خطف الفتيات القبطيات تتصاعد ...



## Obadiah (12 يناير 2020)

[FONT=&quot]صارت تلك الظاهرة الشيطانية الخبيثة خطر داهم يهدد فتياتنا وسيداتنا وبالتالي أسرتنا وكياننا ووجودنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
 
   [FONT=&quot]فينبغي علي الكهنة والأساقفة والمطارنة والبطريرك مجابهة كل هذه الجرائم بكل ما أوتي من عزم وصلابة وحزم في التعامل مع هذه الجرائم وإبلاغ السلطات المعنية والضغط عليهم بالتظاهرات والشكاوي ومساندة الشعب في التعبير عن إنفعالاتهم ضد هذه الأفعال الشيطانية  لأن عبيد الضلال يتمادون في الأمر طالما لا يجدوا ما يقاومهم أو يجرمهم إلا أنين الأسر المبتلية بجرائمهم لوسائل الإعلام المسيحية فقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وطالمالا يجدوا من الكهنة والمطارنة والأساقفة والبطريرك إلا المجاملات التلفزيونية والشكر والتصفيق لكل من يقوم بالتهنئة بالأعياد وتلك الممارسات الشكلية السقيمة السخيفة المعتادة التي لا قيمة لها .[/FONT]
 
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]إختفاء مريم هانى بطرس 24 سنة وشقيقها هانى بطرس 14 سنة في ظروف غامضه ولم يعودوا الي الان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]منذ بداية العام الجديد : 
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 






  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]إختفاء فتاة أسوان نرجس عادل إبراهيم : [/FONT]
 
 





  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وغيرهن من ضحايا الخطف الممنهج لعبيد الشيطان . [/FONT]
 
 
   [FONT=&quot]       اللهم مد يدك علي رجز الأعداء وبددهم وخلص من بين أيديهم المخطوفين والمخطوفات والمأسورين والمأسورات والمغرر بهم  والمغرر بهن من بنيك وبناتك حتي يعودوا الي ذويهم وذويهن سالمين معافين بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الخير والطهر والبركات أمنا العذراء مريم .  . 
[/FONT]
 
 
 
 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2020)

رحمتك يا رب-- رحمتك و حنانك و حمايتك يا رب نطلب-- 

ارحم يا رب عائله فقدت اولادها او بناتها-- ارحم يا رب المخطوفين و احميهم-- ارسل ملائكتك لتفك قيودهم و تزلزل  سجونهم و تهد قضبانها و تفك اسرهم-- لو كانوا لسى على قيد الحياه --
 لا تتركنا يا رب للشرير و اعماله -- انت الاقوى يا رب فلمن نلتجىء غيرك و من من نطلب الحمايه -- احمى اولادك يا إلهى و ارجعهم لاحضان اهاليهم --
نثق فى حكمتك و محبتك و حنانك


----------



## Smaher (18 يونيو 2020)

لماذا نقول اختطفوا ، لماذا لا يكن قد هربن قصداً ..

كل شيء وارد


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2020)

Smaher قال:


> لماذا نقول اختطفوا ، لماذا لا يكن قد هربن قصداً ..
> 
> كل شيء وارد



أنت مُدرك لما تقول ؟!؟
أم تطرح إستفسار 
و ما دليلك ؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يونيو 2020)

*مشكلة اهلنا واحبائنا الاقباط في مصر انهم معتمدين كليا على الدولة المصرية فقط وعلى الاجهزة الامنية*

*قد يكون هذا الشئ صحيح - في الحالات الطبيعية*

*ولكن عندما تكون هناك جماعات منظمة وارهابية - فالموضوع مختلف تماما 
*

*يجب على الاقباط الاعتماد على نفسهم اولا وان يوفروا حماية لنفسهم قبل الدولة 
*

*(( مجرد وجهة نظر ))*

*وشكرا
*


----------

